# Non Subscription Based Site



## bklayman1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi All,
I'm looking for an good E Commerce Tee shirt creator site that i can buy outright. Subscription based could end up costing a ton of money over time and i'd rather pay upfront and own it.
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## DribbleCreative (Apr 5, 2013)

You could set up a WordPress site with woocommerce... You would still have to purchase some sort of webhosting, but that is usually much cheaper and you can pay a year up front or longer in many cases.


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

We recently went with shirttools.com. very happy so far.


----------

